# Goodbye PreOwnedBikes.com and TradeInBikes.com



## team_sheepshead

word from the guys at RoadBikeRider.com is that these two sites will shut down as of Dec. 15. I wonder if there will be any closeout deals?

(Sorry if this has already been posted. I just saw it.)


----------



## fisherman

I just went to Preowned, and it is still there. The pickings for the MTBs is very slim (only 1), but the roadbikes are still fine with around 30 bikes.....


----------



## TiRyder

Pre-owned and trade-in bikes are being shut down. They are no longer accepting bicycles for trade in. They stopped issuing credits for trade in on Dec15. Their plan is to keep the site open until they sell through the inventory they currently have.


----------



## Lazywriter

*I am so happy I traded in my Vortex for this*

when I did. I got $2500 for my 2002 Vortex with the integrated HS and I only had to put in a few hundred bucks to get this Solano upgraded with full 10speed Dura Ace and a Chris King headset. This bike is much better riding than my old Vortex


----------



## midlife_xs's

Hi,
Am just curious why you said the Solano is much better riding than the *old* Vortex. What year was your Vortex? Is the Solano better riding because it is more comfortable? I heard that the Vortexs are one of the stiffer Ti frames out there. Do they ride harsh? Thinking of getting one, reason am asking. Thanks


----------



## Lazywriter

*My Vortex was a 2003 and*

the reason why the Solano is "better" in all ways is mainly due to the Vortex being more stiff vertically rather than in the bottom bracket. This made for a harsher stiff ride and uncomfortable. The Solano is stiffer in the bb and more compliant in the vertical plane. So, it is stiff where it counts (BB) and compliant where it matters (cockpit/TT). Plus I had the integrated headset that was never 100% right. The tubes are shaped and more rounded which I feel makes for a better riding bike. 

The Solano is essentially the 2001 Tuscany (but has a larger diameter seattube which make the BB stiffer than the older Tuscany and my old Vortex) and if you look at the reviews on this site of that frame, it is one of the highest rated bikes with the most reviews. If you can find one at the clearance price for around $2000, buy one. The Vortex sucked me in by the idea that I was riding one of the "best" frames out there, but I have always stated that my Litespeed Classic which I have had since 1997 was a better ride. The Solano if even better because it is as comfortable but stiffer than my Classic. 
Coloradocyclist has the Solano in yellow paint which is rare with Ultegra 10 speed for $1999 (55cm). You should consider it because this bike got 5 out of 5 stars on this site as well. 
http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/2...er-road-bike/Litespeed/PRD_23645_1610crx.aspx

http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/latest-bikes/road-bike/Litespeed/PRD_290615_5668crx.aspx



midlife_xs's said:


> Hi,
> Am just curious why you said the Solano is much better riding than the *old* Vortex. What year was your Vortex? Is the Solano better riding because it is more comfortable? I heard that the Vortexs are one of the stiffer Ti frames out there. Do they ride harsh? Thinking of getting one, reason am asking. Thanks


----------

